# Music blogs online



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

What are your favourite internet blog sites for classical music? and do any of you guys blog? I've just started up one and really recommend doing it, it's great fun! here's mine if anyone's interested: 
http://www.mahlermahlermahler.blogspot.com/

I like Gavin Plumley's 'Entartete Musik' and Alex Ross's 'The Rest is Noise', amongst others.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My classical music blog called simply "The Horn", an instrument I used to play freelance,
is at the website blogiversity.org , which has blogs on a wide variety of topics.
I cover classical music for this website, and any one can volunteer to do a blog on anything 
simply by registering there .
My blog covers all aspects of classical music , orchestral music ,opera, etc, and is geared toward people who may be new to classical music and would like to know more about it. 
I cover the latest news in classical music , famous composers and their works, music history , explain music theory , advice for classical newbies for staring a CD and DVD collections, etc. Anything and everything relating to classical music. 
There are also posts comparing classical music with politics and sports , and even classical music jokes ! I also try to debunk myths about classical music being "stuffy, boring and elitist ". 
You can easily access my blog from the blogiversity homepage .


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I follow a number of engaging blogs myself. Pianist Jeremy Denk has a great blog called _Think Denk_; another one, _On an Overgrown Path_ is excellent, though the site is a little difficult to navigate so I can't find out who actually writes it; and, for all your contemporary music needs, there is Modern Tempo, New Music Box, and Sequenza 21. Oh, and Henle's blog (the publisher) has interesting articles every so often.

Personally, I have a particular passion for evolutionary musicology which I have written about in various places before. Just this week, I decided to set up a dedicated website to it seeing as there isn't much info available on the web about this fascinating research area.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Shameless plug - my own blog and podcast:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/

And ther's always the stuff I post on TC:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/

The only other blog I sort-of follow is this one:
http://jessicamusic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

superhorn, checked out your blog and will probably be back.

I follow http://hornmatters.com/ Horn and other brass topics, regularly updated.
http://www.adaptistration.com/ the orchestra business, regularly updated and links to other interesting blogs.
http://travelinghorns.blogspot.com/ blog by one of the horn players currently touring the US in _Les Mis_. She's recently married to the other horn player on the tour and, while I don't know these people, if you're going to post a public blog you may attract people like me


----------



## motty (Feb 12, 2014)

im following carlo golstein conductor,
very promising young conductor from italy, to my opinion


----------

